# Canon Update website not working?



## JohnnieM (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi,

I was trying to update EOS Utility to the version 2.10.4 (compatible with OSX Lion) but it seems that the downloads from canon soft/firmware update is not working

http://support-sg.canon-asia.com/contents/SG/EN/0200189602.html

Is it just here or is also happening with everyone?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 21, 2012)

The USA site is fine. However, Canon may be in the process of adding the updated DPP and other files to support the 1D MK III, its just a thought.


----------



## JohnnieM (Mar 21, 2012)

I can't also download the update from there :/

http://gdlp01.c-wss.com/gds/6/0200001896/01/eu2104x.dmg.zip

(the link from the update)


----------



## malchick743 (Mar 30, 2012)

Try a fresh install instead from the latest Solutions Disc
http://www.mediafire.com/?raw8s5g3s581083
http://www.mediafire.com/?9ixzszinkq2w2bn


----------

